# Sakhir Orange M3 Competition



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,

My new to me Sakhir Orange M3 comp got its first bath this weekend after the rain finally held off for a few hours

The car has already been machine polished, PPF'd and ceramic coated by the previous owner, so just needed a decent maintenance wash (and assess any damage done by the dealer during prep) plus a tidy up of a few areas that needed a bit more attention

Standard 3BM wash, lots of detail brushwork with BH APC for all nooks and then towel dry 
Cleanup of dirty/dulled black chrome tips
Polished dirty back box (ooh err!)
Protected both tips/back box with Wowos Crystal sealant until I can get some ceramic coat on them (may buy some new tips so going to wait for now)
Leather brush clean of steering wheel, centre armrest and door armrests (car has full leather door cards, dash etc so lots of leather) 
Proper clean/condition of leather seats pending M seat badges warranty replacement

Need to sort the engine bay at some point (pending a custom engine cover paintjob I'm considering) and a weird mark on the front splitter I can't seem to shift with any of my products (will post a picture asking for ideas in another thread). However, pretty pleased with how she's looking and now feels "mine" after her first bath

Some piccies to follow...














































Cheers

JJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

That car is absolutely stunning in that colour. I'm not usually a fan of BMWs but yours looks epic. 

Enjoy and keep us updated on what you do to it detailing wise!


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks dude, it’s a really chameleon colour actually and changes the tone a lot depending on lighting; from red-orange to gold-orange to burnt orange during different times of the day

I’ve got a great foundation so hoping to dial it in as much as possible to make it my own and keep it looking shiny 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

One of my favourite colours.......lovely car:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice and as above, one of the nice colours they do... 

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Someones been laid on the floor with his toothbrush! haha

Nice work mate, very shiny all over.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks all, I’ll try and keep the thread updated as I get it more dialled in - not a toothbrush no, but yes, some laying on the floor was involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Lovely looking finish....I bet that comes alive in direct sunlight!

Good work!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love SO and with those nice wheels looks fantastic


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks mega :argie: and that's not a common colour I see on an M3. You've done a pretty decent job on that. Keen to see the pics of what you can't shift.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely colour


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great car, great colour.. Congratulations 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks mega :argie: and that's not a common colour I see on an M3. You've done a pretty decent job on that. Keen to see the pics of what you can't shift.


Yeah, been raining today and finished late - will try and grab a shot tomorrow - almost looks like liquid wax overrun onto the splitter/valance but nothing seemed to shift it - disappears when wet, but back when dry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some images in different lights for you




































Here are some of the polishing and stone chip removal that I did when she was mine. . . 




































PPF going on









Finally a couple of drone shots. . . .


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey Chris,

You following me? 

I did give you kudos for all the hard work you put in before me! 

Cheers for sharing the (much better than mine) photos 

Cheers

JJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Photo of the mark/stain on the valance I can't remove...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning! Love the M Performance wheels too


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a nice car..


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks mega :argie: and that's not a common colour I see on an M3. You've done a pretty decent job on that. Keen to see the pics of what you can't shift.


Pics added above soul boy - thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning colour , Have a M5 not far from me in the same colour 
mac


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Think this is my favourite colour for an M car. Lovely job on it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jasonjo said:


> Photo of the mark/stain on the valance I can't remove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could be limescale ...

maybe energo might shift it ?


----------



## frisky (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely car , I had a BMW 1300S in another stunning colour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, avoid leather "conditioners" though, they are pointless. Use a leather sealant or coating instead


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks great, such a great colour!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

That colour :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm not a BMW fan but that looks stunning.
Love the colour :argie: 

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely M3 Comp :thumb:


----------



## Scottnybottny (Mar 4, 2018)

Without doubt the best colour, really suits this shape of M3


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning car, love the car


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Cheers all - due to crappy weather and lockdown it's not getting the love it should - went for a drive in the rain to pickup some essentials yesterday but water and leaves don't mix well with 444bhp RWD (hehehe) so I had to be very restrained! Luckily the car is coated which helps keeping it looking a little less sad in the rain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4parajon (May 9, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Quick update..

Finally got chance to clean and protect the leather with Colourlock:





































Some more recent shots after a maintenance wash and some nice sun for a change  























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Ooooo, old wheel weight glue....sorry, cant un-see that!!! (just pulling your chain)

Truly lovely car!


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

grunty-motor said:


> Ooooo, old wheel weight glue....sorry, cant un-see that!!! (just pulling your chain)
> 
> Truly lovely car!


Well spotted, I'd not even seen that as I've not done a proper wheels off clean since getting it!

That's a job for the weekend then (assuming it's not raining!)

Trust a detailing forum to spot the "details" - hehehe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

